# Couponing Preppers



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Just curious if we have any couponing preppers here? Couponing is an excellent way to build your stockpile for cheap or free.

Here's a few coupon blogs I follow that keep me up to date on all the deals:

The Krazy Coupon Lady - Extreme Couponing
Coupon Deals, Store Coupons & Freebies

Last night I got about $80 worth of stuff for what will end up being free when all my rebates/rewards are used.

I got 32 Duracell batteries at Staples which will be free after my quarterly reward check comes back. 
2 packages of 8x10 photo paper at Staples for free after the easy rebate check comes back (It was really easy and I make birthday/holiday gifts with my photo printer to save money). 
A free ream of printer paper from Staples after easy rebate (good for stockpiling paper/homeschool supplies)
One 20 count bottle of Advil Migraine at CVS after a coupon.
4 makeup gift packs from Rite Aid. Technically they paid me .60 cents to buy all four the sale and UP+ deal were applied. I wont use them, but they would be great for bartering in SHTF. 
8 small cartons of Enfamil toddler milk from Walgreens for free after my coupons were applied.

If you and your spouse aren't couponing, I would highly recommend it. The last year I really did heavy duty couponing i would estimate I got at least $10,000+ in free stuff/discounts.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Preppermama where do you get your coupons ? Here , we do sorta have a paper, but it is only once a week and not much at all. Do you get them online perhaps ? Please fill me in. Thank-you, Nadja


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually don't even bother with the coupons in the newspaper anymore. Too much wasted paper and stuff hanging around for me to organize. I print 90% of the coupons I use from websites. It doesn't cost me that much money to print it because I get my paper for free from these Staples deals and buy refurbished ink cartridges from inkfarm.com.

There are three types of coupons out there, store coupons that can be applied to an item, store coupons that can be applied to a transaction, and manufacturer coupons. The three different types of coupons can be stacked (used together) on a single item/transaction to give you an even better deal, as long as you meet all terms and conditions outlined on the coupons. With couponing it's all about knowing the rules of the game.

To answer your question regarding where I get coupons: Printable manufacturer coupons can be found at websites like coupons.com, redplum.com, or smartsource.com. Store coupons can be found on store websites, like Target.com or CVS.com. Some people buy coupons on Ebay or from a website like thecouponclippers.com.

The real trick is finding the right printable coupons and matching them up with the weekly sales. A lot of blogs do this work for you. These type of posts are called coupon matchups. You can google your store name, the date, and coupon matchups to find good blog posts.

Just by following a couple coupon blogs for awhile, you'll get the hang of the deals and where to find the coupons. These blogs do most of the footwork for you. Here's an example deal. I plan to use this one later this week at Target.

Planters Sunflower Seeds, Only $0.89 at Target! | | The Krazy Coupon Lady

As you will see, they've got 1 printable manufacturer coupon, and 1 store item-level coupon from Target. I plan to stack both those coupons on the to get the listed deal. On top of that I have a transaction level coupon I printed from Target.com that gives me $5 off a $30 grocery purchase making everything I get that much of a better deal.

A lot of the coupon blogs have couponing 101 sections to help you learn how to do it. It's actually kind of fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been doing the couponing thing for about 7 months now and we easly save 100 to 200 dollars amonth. I spend about 2 hours a week on it, well worth the time spent on it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Online has alot of coupons. I leave the shopping up to my wife shes better at it then me. I would way over spend for sh*t lol


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I am also a couponer, I only purchase 2 papers per week and we live in the boonies for a couponer. I do still save money and stock up when on sale. I also follow krazycouponlady.com and I follow weusecoupons.com.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea papers,online,etc


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the couponing links 

My fiancé and I were just talking about staring extreme couponing. We are down to $300 a month income, and after bills, there's not much left for food  anything will help


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats awesome.. Great stuff


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I actually don't even bother with the coupons in the newspaper anymore. Too much wasted paper and stuff hanging around for me to organize. I print 90% of the coupons I use from websites. It doesn't cost me that much money to print it because I get my paper for free from these Staples deals and buy refurbished ink cartridges from inkfarm.com.
> 
> There are three types of coupons out there, store coupons that can be applied to an item, store coupons that can be applied to a transaction, and manufacturer coupons. The three different types of coupons can be stacked (used together) on a single item/transaction to give you an even better deal, as long as you meet all terms and conditions outlined on the coupons. With couponing it's all about knowing the rules of the game.
> 
> ...


I have been wanting to get into couponing, but never really knew where to start. thanks for the help!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have wondered about couponing and just dont know where to get started. thanks for the links.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@shotlady--Best thing to do is buy a binder of some sort and some sleeves for it. Start cutting out from papers and google some stuff youll be good :0)


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been couponing for about a year and you can save a lot of money. A great site is hotcouponworld.com It has a "How to Coupon" section to help you get started. Another great site to learn is howtoshopforfree.net I got the book for Christmas and learned a lot.


----------

